# JEHMCo AQUATIC BREEDER SUPPLIES, Any canadian ones?



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello, Wondering if anyone has ever used these guys for ordering products??
http://www.jehmco.com/index.html

Anyone know of any Sites like this In Canada. I'm looking to order accessories for a small fishroom. Just curious about what else is out there that everyone has used. Since our canadian dollar is pretty much on par do you think these sites would offer the same pricing to us Canadians?

thanks everyone
sheldon


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm planning on ordering a linear piston air pump
from them.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I was looking at those as well..... .Hopefully some others can weigh in and maybe even suggest some good canadian sights..


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

There's nothing like Jehmco in Canada unfortunately but with the exchange where it is right now you're basically just paying extra to ship across the border so as long as the shipping isn't too much you should still be saving a bit. I've ordered from them in the past and it's always been a good experience. Going to be placing another order with them next week also.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Sheldon. Give me a call. I have a small warehouse of fishroom supplies in my fishroom. I can help you out with anything you need. 

And Jehmco is pretty good. They sell a really good linear piston air pump. As well as other things. But I have only bought the pumps from them.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

will do jason,,,, was actually thinking about giving you a shout the other day,,, maybe get together for a cold one some day...


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Problem is cold ones are like Lay's chips. You can never have just one.  

Anytime bud. This time come to my home and see my fish. And go shopping.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I sell what jehmco does and I can do better them they have. I sell everything jehmco does and are not that different in price.

thanks

john


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Do you sell the linear air pumps that jehmco has?


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice jab at my business!! I warrentee everything! And remember you have to reship back to the US! On your dime/dollar!! Thanks Jason for the vote of confidence!!!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

That's why I think it is always worth it to buy from an authorized dealer, like Menagerie or SUM for example - you might pay more, but at least the companies will honour the warranties through the stores and you avoid having to ship things back. All you do is drop in with your receipt!


----------

